# Galaxy + Citra



## Noxious (28/6/10)

Hi all,
Gonna have a crack at a few APAs soon, how do galaxy and citra go together? Any one tried them in tandem feel free to let me know how to go about it.
Here's the basic recipe - let us know if you have any tips/tweaks..

25 Litre Brew

2.0kg LDME (43.5 %) 15.8 EBC
2.0kg Pale Grain BB (43.5 %) 5.9 EBC
0.3kg Caramunich II ( 6.5 %) 120 EBC
0.3kg Wheat Grain ( 6.5 %) 3.9 EBC

15gm Galaxy (60mins) 19.2 IBU
10gm Citra (20mins) 6.4 IBU
10gm Galaxy (10mins) 4.6 IBU
10gm Citra ( 5mins) 2.1 IBU
5gm Galaxy (Dry @ 1.020)
10gm Citra (Dry @ 1.020)

SafAle US-05 @ 16C

Total IBU - 32.3
Est. O.G = 1.053
Est. F.G = 1.015
Est. EBC = 17.6

What do you reckon?
Cheers all


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

Ive used it previously and come up with good results! Ive currently had to sub out simoce in a recipe for citra to team with galaxy. Its a winner thats for sure!


----------



## Noxious (28/6/10)

Thanks Fourstar,
I haven't used Galaxy or Citra as of yet. Come to think of it I haven't tried Simcoe either. 
Used Cascade and Amarillo alot with some Nelson Sauvin here and there.. like all three in different ways! :icon_drool2: 
Would you say that Citra is close to Simcoe in flavour/aroma?
Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

Noxious said:


> Thanks Fourstar,
> I haven't used Galaxy or Citra as of yet. Come to think of it I haven't tried Simcoe either.
> Used Cascade and Amarillo alot with some Nelson Sauvin here and there.. like all three in different ways! :icon_drool2:
> Would you say that Citra is close to Simcoe in flavour/aroma?
> Cheers :beerbang:




Not quite, its one of its own. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (28/6/10)

I've used them both together with simcoe and magnum (bittering only). Best smelling beer I've made yet but I do recall thinking the citra needed little more time to settle down than the other hops. First (and so far only) time I've used it so I can't be sure just yet. It is one I have earmarked to use cautiously in late additions.


----------



## Noxious (28/6/10)

Ok thanks for the heads up bum (that sentence takes on a whole new meaning!), did it get a bit too citrusy/fruity with the late citra?
Another question for those on the tweak, would it be better to balance any over the top fruity-hop flavours with: 
a} more malt to compensate
b} raise the overall IBU to compensate
c} do a bit of both {a} & {b}
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (28/6/10)

Both. Always both. Imperialise everything. Or should that be 'imperialize'? [EDIT: if anyone is wondering wtf I'm talking about here there were only two options presented earlier]

Seriously though, I didn't find it too fruity (although to be fair a great many would). The problem I found is that there was something of a mentholy aftertaste to it - which I've seen a couple people here report as being maybe more minty. That said, I did use 15g of citra at 5min, 0 min and dry hop (plus the galaxy and simcoe at varying points of the boil) so your results may vary dramatically. If you do get any of the menthol/mint thing some of us have don't worry it does fade reasonably quickly.


----------



## Murcluf (28/6/10)

Don't know how well Citra and Galaxy go together but I have just tried Galaxy and Cascade together in an AAPA and am quite happy with it. Basically replace amarillo addition with galaxy. I find galaxy alot smoother and fruiter then amarillo and find amarillo a harsh flavoured which puts me off APA's.
That's my tastes personally aslo like alot of thehigh alpha NZ hops over US ones.


----------



## Noxious (28/6/10)

Ok bum, I will keep the proportions up.
I have used N.Z Pacific Gem alot for mostly bittering in pale ales and pseudo-lagers, found it to be good value but am looking for a change. The high-alpha acid of the galaxy drew me in.
Cheers all :icon_cheers:


----------



## Simon Gellie (28/6/10)

Hey Noxious,

I used Cascade (10 min boil) with Citra (5g at flame out) (these amounts were recommended by my local HBS) added to a can of CPA and 1kg LDME and it turned out great, a lot like Fat Yak. IMO it has a grapefruit/ citrus flavour. This has mellowed a lot since I bottled it about 2 months ago (on to my last 2-3 bottles now) and I think I liked it better 3-5 weeks after bottling. Maybe using the smaller amounts of citra that I used prevent these strong minty flavours but you have to drink it while its fresh.

I hope this helps.

Cheers Simon


----------



## Nick JD (28/6/10)

I heard through the hopvine that Citra _is _Galaxy, grown in the US. I'd be inclined to believe that.

But I find it slightly less harsh than Galaxy, less passionfruit and more pineapple, with a leaning towards apricot (in a Yankie PA). Kind of a cross between Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin.

IMHO, Citra is better than Galaxy.


----------



## Scruffy (28/6/10)

Citra isn't Galaxy, dude!

Galaxy is Australian! ...a cross between a male Perle hop (German bred Northern Brewer - though tenuous links to Hallertauer) and an open pollinated Female Pride of Ringwood

Citra is 50% Hallertauer Mittelfrh, 25% U.S. Tettnanger, 25% East Kent Golding, plus Bavarian stuff, Brewers Gold etc. Made in the US of A.

Differentish in family history, i.e. they're both Hops, but with reference to their DNA nucleotide bases at which the polymorphisms can be compared,

Taste wise, you will get... *Citrus*, peach, apricot, *passion fruit*, grapefruit, lime, melon, gooseberry, lychee fruit, pineapple, mango, papaya... from both - too resinous and it might go minty, but this fades...

Have yourself a Hop Orgy!!!

I reckon the Galaxy bitters better, I'm basing this on having brewed one beer with Galaxy SMaSH and one beer Citra SMaSH... (Golden Promise & 1968) - so hey, rip it to shreds (it's the f***in internet after all)!

[edit] Typing after _n_ IIPAs


----------



## The Scientist (29/6/10)

Scruffy said:


> Citra isn't Galaxy, dude!
> 
> Galaxy is Australian! ...a cross between a male Perle hop (German bred Northern Brewer - though tenuous links to Hallertauer) and an open pollinated Female Pride of Ringwood
> 
> ...




Great post Scruffy,

Very educational with some well investigated info. 

I'm keen to brew a Summer Ale with Galaxy and Citra. I'm going to attempt to bring out the passion fruit in the Galaxy and the lychee from the Citra.

I've been lucky enough to try a couple of single hoped Citra beers and have been amazed at how differnt they can be from eachother with only a change in hoping schedules (ammounts and addition timing).

Both are great hops IMO and with Galaxy being Australian how can you not get behind that :beerbang: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Nick JD (29/6/10)

Thanks for that correction, Scruffy - now I need to copy your info on to my Citra PA recipe thread where a fella said that a Tassie Hop Grower told him it was Galaxy...

...I believed something I read on AHB - always gets me in trouble. :icon_cheers: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=643567


----------



## Noxious (29/6/10)

Thanks for the great info everyone! I now know what to expect from these hops. I had some idea that the Galaxy would be better for bittering, but those flavour descriptions are quite helpful! :icon_cheers: 
Scruffy, have you compared the loci or allele heterozygosity for hops or something before to know such details about these hops? I have spent a couple of years doing genetics for biology purposes, couldn't imagine doing it daily but it was still worthwhile.
Cheers again all


----------



## Blitzer (17/10/12)

I'm thinking of using Citra + Galaxy in a 10 min APA to about 40 IBU's. Read some recent threads about someone using too much Galaxy and it released a real grassy flavour which I would like to avoid. 

So how much Galaxy is too much? 

I'm thinking 45g citra & 30g Galaxy @ 10 min for 41 IBU. Then some dry hopping with Cascade to finish out the aroma.

Noxious: Any word on how your Citra + Galaxy combo turned out?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/10/12)

Have a squizzy at this recipe.

I've used Galaxy and Citra together (with other hops) extensively.

In the discussion thread, others have vouched for the recipe. The thread also outlines a recipe for a I did version without Nelson Sauvin, which IMHO is far better (and that's a big thing, given I am a NS afficionado).

Another brewer has done a Citra, Galaxy and Chinook version and I've used the 3 of them together with Cascade and Stella. If you want to cut through the fruit salad, chinook adds a really nice piney note that compliments the fruitiness. However, if you prefer the fruitier version it could be done with lots of citra and some cascade.

IMO for a fruitier version - Citra needs to shine with Galaxy in the background. I tend to use the galaxy at 30 minutes, a little at 10 and whack the Citra in at 10 minutes and dry hop - and thus avoid all the grassiness that I find Galaxy can throw if overused as a later addition.

Goomba


----------



## Blitzer (17/10/12)

Maybe I will up the Citra to 55g and lower the Galaxy 20g. Still comes out 39.9 IBU.

I really want to avoid the grassy flavour, just want fruit fruit fruit and maybe some beer


----------



## Oakers (17/10/12)

I used Galaxy in a single hop based pale ale a couple of months ago. I bittered to 41 IBU with a [email protected],[email protected] and [email protected] hop schedule. It has amazing aroma but I find the bitterness a bit harsh (though my old man loves it). I have read that harshness in bittering is a characteristic of Galaxy. If i was doing this again I'd sub out the 60 min addition for something else, or perhaps move all additions to 30 mins+ (with required adjustment for desired IBU).

Cheers,
Oakers.


----------



## soundawake (17/10/12)

Citra and Galaxy go together like peas and carrots IMO. The Mountain Goat IPA that was just relaunched uses Citra and Galaxy. It's a great beer.


----------



## Blitzer (17/10/12)

soundawake said:


> Citra and Galaxy go together like peas and carrots IMO. The Mountain Goat IPA that was just relaunched uses Citra and Galaxy. It's a great beer.



Never had it, main taste the citra? with a galaxy back-up?


----------



## soundawake (17/10/12)

Yep, strong Citra aroma and taste.


----------



## Adam Howard (17/10/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1493 I make this beer which is super drinkable. Galaxy and Citra combo is awesome. I'm looking at modifying the recipe soon by using Midnight Wheat instead of Carafa.


----------



## dionysis (21/10/12)

I can certainly vouch for the Citra Galaxy combo, its fantastic. Works very well with Motueka as well.


----------



## GalBrew (21/10/12)

Do yourself a flavour and add in some Nelson Sauvin to that combo. Yum.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/10/12)

AdamFromWH said:


> Do yourself a flavour and add in some Nelson Sauvin to that combo. Yum.


Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy PA.

Guess which hops I put in it?

:lol:


----------



## GalBrew (21/10/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy PA.
> 
> Guess which hops I put in it?



The mind boggles.....


----------

